# Ultrlight rod/reel combos.



## 94NDTA

I was wondering what you guys are using for your crappie/bluegill, but not ice fishing rigs though.


----------



## njsimonson

6'6" South Bend Intruder model light rod with a Mitchell Avocet reel (oddly enough, on sale this week at Fleet Farm). 4-pound Stren Sensor (where available) or Stren Clear Blue monofilament. Total cost, probably $45. Not a "serious" panfisherman, but it fits my bill nicely. Mostly for white bassin' and the occasional crappies on Ashtabula.


----------



## njsimonson

6'6" South Bend Intruder model light rod with a Mitchell Avocet reel (oddly enough, on sale this week at Fleet Farm). 4-pound Stren Sensor (where available) or Stren Clear Blue monofilament. Total cost, probably $45. Not a "serious" panfisherman, but it fits my bill nicely. Mostly for white bassin' and the occasional crappies on Ashtabula.


----------



## Invector

My fave rod is a quantum micro rod. Its a SUL super ultra light. I can use smaller things then I could with just an ultra light but its still a match for fish like white bass...and it was only $14 at wall-mart when I found it.


----------



## Fossilman

Ultra light equipment with four pound test.............


----------

